# Arkansas facebook page



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I made a facebook page called Dairy Show Goats-Arkansas. It is for dairy goat people who want to show or not. If you want to know other people that own dairy goats and learn and anything dairy goat related come here we need more dairy goat people in arkansas


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I want to be a dairy goat person in Arkansas but I don't have or ever desire to have facebook so that lets me out.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry  but we should definitely keep in touch I love dairy goat friends close by I have Nigerians and am wanting a lamancha but don't have space for one right now


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I am here quite a bit. Pretty much every day. Just shout Hey NubianFan or pm me LOL Where abouts are you? I am near Searcy


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in the Conway area !


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I was added to the group  I also raise nigerians


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow you arent that far away then


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Tiffofmo- Yayy! I love meeting new goat people especially Nigerian people I'm not bias at all lol


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Nubianfan- Ikr that's exciting


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

U can come follow my page  im always putting pics up and i got 2 does due soon. So i will taking tons of pics lol


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok what is your page called


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Nigeriangirl do you know of any goat sales coming up?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I know of a two people who have nubians and may have some for sale I also know Nigerian people and lamancha people and some tog people


----------



## bpfgal (Apr 4, 2013)

*Arkansas ND*

I'm in SE AR and have ND. Very few people around my area that have dairy goats. We don't show, just milk for the milk and to make cheese. 3 does, 1 buck and 1 wether. My girls are spoiled and a part of the family.


----------

